# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Should I stay or should I go now???

## jpapa

Of course this past week looked absolutely beautiful on the island BUT, we are scheduled to be there for 8 days next week starting this Saturday October 3rd.  I've been closely monitoring the weather forecast and it's been pretty consistant showing rain everyday nex week.  I am really cotemplating going at this point.  We were looking forward to spending all day at the beaches and seeing some beautiful sunsets.

Anyone heard any different reports for next week?  Any advice on what to do?  Would hate to go and have a complete wash.

Thanks

----------


## shihadehs

Any day on St. Bart's is to be cherished no matter what the weather happens to be....go and find your peace.....

----------


## KevinS

If you  get rain every day next week then the celebrations on the island will be a joy to participate in.  

What you're seeing is the typical island forecast.  It may rain somewhere on the island during that 24 hour period, but probably not where you are at the time.  I'm on-island in late November, and most of the rain will happen at night, after I'm in for the night, and I happen to like the white noise of the rain on a metal roof.

The island is extremely dry at present.  There has been no significant rain for months.

----------


## stbartshopper

Agree with statement above- no matter when you go it will be perfect! Have a wonderful time.

----------

